# Aberdeen MD. Show



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Good Day everybody,

Does anyone have the date for the next Aberdeen, MD. show?

Dave


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

March 27th.:thumbsup:

Pretty sure


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Yes the show is March 27 .It's a Great show.


----------

